# Un outil pratique pour les français!



## gambit2099

Salut à tous!

Alors voilà je vous propose une petite extension pour firefox qui pourrait vous intéresser ! Après l'installation et à chaque double clique sur un mot un pop-up de wordreference s'ouvrira pour vous donner la traduction du mot 

Un petit aperçu?
http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=extensionsm4.jpg
Je trouve ça plus pratique, lorsqu'on est sur les lyrics d'une chanson américaine, de double-cliquer sur le mot et d'avoir la trad direct que d'aller checker à coté. Bref un outil pour les feignants? =D

Note: L'extension c'est moi qui l'est créée: il n'y donc AUCUN copyright, à télécharger ici: [...]

Note2: Si les anglais sont intéressés pour une extension fr->anglais, vous pouvez le dire il y a quasi rien à modifier, parcontre si beaucoup en demande une (italien, espagnol, etc) là va falloir prévoir UNE seule extension mais paramètrable. Problème: Je ne m'y connais pas assez !


Bref en tout cas les français pour l'instant dites moi ce que vous en pensez, et les anglais si ça vous intéresseraient 

à plus 


*Edit*: L'extension marche aussi dans le sens fr->en en fait XD Sûrement grâce au système de wordreference qui switch de langage s'il ne trouve pas le mot dans telle ou telle langue. Mais ça m'étonnerait que ça marche à chaque fois, mais bon les anglais peuvent donc la tester aussi


----------



## Kelly B

A translation, for the fun of it (if you think I've missed something, please feel free to PM me):



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> So, I'm offering you a small Firefox extension that might interest you! After installation and with each double click on a word, a WordReference popup will open to give you the translation of the word.
> 
> For a glimpse:
> http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?i...tensionsm4.jpg
> I find it more practical, when looking at the lyrics of an American song, to double-click the word and have the direct translation, than to go check it on the side. In short, a tool for the lazy?  =D
> 
> Note: I created the extension myself, so there is NO copyright. It can be downloaded here: [...]
> Note 2: If English speakers are interested in a Fr-> En extension, you can say so, there is almost nothing to be modified; on the other hand, if many request one (Italian, Spanish, etc.) it will be necessary to plan for a single extension with settings. The problem: I don't know enough about that!
> 
> In any case, for now, the French speakers should tell me what you think of it, and the English speakers, whether this would interest you.
> 
> Later...
> 
> Edit: The extension also works in the Fr->En direction, in fact, certainly thanks to the WordReference system that switches languages if it does not find the word in this or that language. I would be surprised if it worked every time, but OK, the English speakers can test it too.


----------



## GamblingCamel

merci Gambit
je veux être un cobaye en FR---> EN (si le lien réapparaîtra)


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Gambit,

Thanks for creating this.  Please write me through the Contact Us link at the bottom of this page.  There are a few issues that we need to discuss.

You can write me in (simple) French if you would like, but I can only respond in English. 

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Is think this pluggin is great, for future upgrades you can also make an option to choose the lenguage? i hope Mike allow you to do that (you should ask him before i think)


----------



## gambit2099

Hi everybody!

@GamblingCamel: As I said (or tried to say xD) it also works in FR->EN, just install the EN->FR and... try! 


@mkellogg: I'm going to do it!


@Cabeza tuna: unfortunately I could do it: I'm not enought good at this, but if you know someone who's good at XUL, XML and Javascript, just mp! =)


----------



## Tony Windchill

Hey gambit2099,

Actually I was thinking about developing such a tool for myself too (for FR -> EN). I just started learning French and love the dictionary look-up WR provides us. However, I'm lazy like you described, and I would prefer to just "double-click" on a French word, and get the English definitions of it shown up in pop-up window or tooltip window.

There's actually a pretty good Firefox add-on for English Dictionaries named Dictionary Tooltip. It uses The Free Dictionary dot com, dict dot org, etc. But the French to English lookup it uses is so basic and subpar compared with WR FR-EN that I use on daily basis.

So, I'm in the middle of research on how to develop Firefox extension in order to build my own. If you don't mind, would you please send me a copy of your extension? (The download link was removed by admin. :-( )

Tony


----------



## mkellogg

Maybe I should write in public what I have said to both Gambit and Tony.

I'm developing an API for WordReference that should come in handy for tools like these.  Hopefully, it will be ready in the next few weeks, and we can move on from there.

Mike


----------

